# what supplements can i safely take with burselin spray?



## louby doo (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi 
I hope you can help me. i have just had a BFN for my second IUI cycle. It was a really tough one with lots of mood swings  and tears . My first IUI was comparatively easy compared to it. I was wondering if it is because i stopped taking Omega 3 6 and 9 that i would normally take to combat my pretty bad PMT(it is the seven sea one that removes all the nasty bits)
I was told to stop all medicines as they would clash with the burselin spray. I have seen on FF that a lot of women take vitamin b complex and lots of other things during there treatment.
Is it ok to take all these things? 
I am about to start my third IUI cycle and it would really help me and my poor suffering DH if i could.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Omega oils are fine. It is just like eating fish, as long as you are not taking a mega dose or being silly. Pregnacare plus contains an oil capsule. There is no interaction with Buserelin as far as I am aware - who told you that?

You can take a general pregnancy vitamin/mineral/fatty acid supplement, no problem, but do not go mad with lots of supplements or overdose with them that might over do it with certain constituents, is my advice.

IF treatment is very emotional and stressful and goes through periods of hope and grief - I suggest you get some information about deep relaxation and stress relief coping techniques - a book I would recommend is ''Conquering Infertility'' by Dr Alice Domar. I got one for £5 on Amazon.
It completely transformed my thinking and quite severe depression I was suffering. I did the Mind Body course at the Bridge Centre, based on the work of this Dr and it was very healing.
As you can see I got my sticky BFP 2-3 months after doing the course.


----------



## louby doo (Feb 11, 2011)

thank you
I was told at the start of my first treatment last year that i had to stop all medication except the pregncare conception pills by the nurses at the BCRM in Bristol. As always if you dont ask the right questions you dont get the right answers from the medical profession and i must have mis understood exactly what was meant by that comment.
Thank you for your answer. i have ordered the zita west book and relaxation cds from amazon and will look into the book you recommended.
I will start to take my omega 3 6 and 9 again and hopefully that will help. i wish you well with your new little bump.


----------

